# Abandoned Texan Supercollider



## mookster (Nov 14, 2012)

Saw a clip of this place on 'Dara O'Briain's Science Club' last night....

http://www.physicscentral.com/buzz/blog/index.cfm?postid=6659555448783718990

If only it was still full of the machinery....


----------



## night crawler (Nov 14, 2012)

You mean like this.


----------

